# If We Were To Add More Audi Forums?



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

Which ones would you add? We'd like to have a more comprehensive listing, but I don't want to spread it too thin. Any thoughts?


----------



## Crappy_S4 (May 17, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

Maybe a separate forum for the S cars but this moves really slow as it is....


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Crappy_S4)*

Yah, I think its cool how it is. I kinda like having everyone in general audi disscussion as a big happy family








~Kenny


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (NW4KQ driver)*

Definetly need an Auto Union 1000 Coupe forum
















I think that its slow enough in here that we shouldn't really break the forum up. As shown in the most recent Haiku Master 100% scientific poll of the General Audi Discussion Forum, the most commonly owned car is the 80/90/CQ, followed by the 4k/4kq/CGT. Still, I think it would be too slow in either of those forums if they were split up.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Haiku Master)*

I will have to agree that we shouldnt split it any further, unless all the AW fellas are told to come here in the future... Just look at how slow the A6 and TT forums go.... Hardly any traffic at all!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (PerL)*

i agree that we don't need any more seperate forums


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (MFZERO)*

QUOTE=MFZERO]i agree that we don't need any more seperate forums







[/QUOTE]
I second that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_QUOTE=MFZERO]i agree that we don't need any more seperate forums









I second that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/QUOTE]
3rd that!


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (84cgtturbo)*

I'd love to see separate forums, but agree that we need more people first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AudiNick (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (sirhc)*

wish there were more audi guys from the GTA here but that goes back to the not enough people issue


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

No new Audi forums...its a shame audiworld cant be added onto Vortex. 
I'd love to see the classifide for all cars broken down into parts for sale and cars for sale though. I'm looking for a MK3 VR6 or Corrado and its a PITA to sort through 6 pages of shift knobs for sale to find 3 cars for sale everyday.


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (AK-Mabe)*

Hrm... thats not a bad idea.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

I say you merge all the audi forums into this one








We definitely need more people here. I'd go over and start a campaign at AW but I get lost in their format


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Silly_me)*

As you may have seen, the site has been a bit redesigned. I'd like to push for higher Audi traffic, and I'm not really sure how to do that. Obviously, we're planning on some decent Audi features on the site, but beyond that, I'd love to pick up some more Audi forums traffic.
I think for now I'm going to separate out the 8E A4, B5 S4 and 8E S4. I may also add A8/S8 just to cover all current models. That said, how do you think we can get more people in these forums? How could Vortex make itself more attractive to Audi owners? Thanks for the insight guys.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

Another vote for don't split it up (better late than never). This forum is slow enough as it is...


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_That said, how do you think we can get more people in these forums? How could Vortex make itself more attractive to Audi owners? Thanks for the insight guys.

I hate to say it, but I'd be willing to be that most Audi owners would not like to have their car associated with VW







If you spun off the forums and called them AudiTex or some such nonesense and then went about marketing it as a 'new' addition to vortex media, that may work.
That way the Audi content that is posted to the vortex main page could just be moved over to AudiTex's main page....I wouldn't think it would be that much more difficult.
Either that or we perform a hostile takeover on AW

















_Modified by Silly_me at 12:29 PM 10-20-2003_


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

Combine Audiworld and Vortex. As long as there is Audiworld the Audi forums on vortex will be a ghost town. And I know that you do not want to kill off Audiworld, but the truth is that this town is just not big enough. 
Is there a way to mirror the forums of Audiworld to here? Meaning that if I post in the 89/90/Coupe forum on Audiworld about X,Y and Z, the same post will apear on Vortex's 89/90/Coupe forum about X,Yand Z?


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: (AK-Mabe)*

What is the story with AW? Isn't it only 'associated' with vortexmedia? Who runs that site?


----------



## sirhc (Sep 23, 1999)

*Re: (Silly_me)*

I agree, as much as I like this format better, Audiworld is where the traffic is. Like Silly said, the name "vwvortex" is probably a huge turnoff...


----------



## Drozdila (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

George,
I think the key is forming alliances with smaller Audi forums, basically absorbing them in through offers such as hosting and trading banners. 
Personally I'd love to see more traffic to the Audi portion of Vortex.
To address the notion of Audi owner disassociation from VW, perhaps you may be able to carve out a separate banner, half - Audi related domain, half - VWVortex. 
For instance, gien all of the above, Audifans has a lot of classified traffic, so some sort of an alliance with them might be worth looking into - like new a discussion section to Audifans sponsored by Vortex, and an Audi classifieds section for Vortex sponsored by Audifans. 
Just trying to throw out some ideas. Hope they help.
Yegor.


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

CGT forum!


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

i think it's good the way it is right now and we should leave it like this. i'm a fan of all older audi models and it's good to see some topics about 4k/5k/cqt without changing the forum.we should all keep together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
only my $0.2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Coupe-20v)*

Thanks for the input guys.... some stuff to think about.
The DL on Audiworld is that we at one time attempted a partnership with their parent company Bverticals. We just had different strategies than they did and ultimately we mutually agreed on a split to persue our own endeavours. When it comes to Audi, that site really is the king and you have to give it the respect it's due. Just as a major Audi geek myself, I'd love to see my house (Vortex) also have high numbers of Audi owners around.
I'll tell you though, I'm really happy how the Audi forums here do tend to be getting more traffic. They're not high traffic like some of the VW forums, but I personally feel like there's a core group of very knowledgeable people here and I find that both very satisfying and also very helpful when I have my own probs or questions about my 4KQ and my A4.
Interestingly, you know what I find is that there are two types of forum users. There are the people who prefer the threaded style like we have here, and there are the type who like their style (other big boards such as Saabnet and Brickboard use similar setups). They both have their advantages, but having cut my teeth in our style, I clearly prefer it.
I'll have to give it some more thought.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just as a major Audi geek myself, I'd love to see my house (Vortex) also have high numbers of Audi owners around.


I agree. Tell you what, send me a vwvortex license plate frame and I'll put it on my car to advertise to the KY crowd that audi owners have a home here. Send me a frame wrapped in $100 bills and I'll do the same but with a bigger grin on my face


----------



## audinut!$ (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Silly_me)*

I started at Audifans specifically the V8 list. I however like this format much better. The topic was brought up on the V8 list (converting over to Tex) but some of the core group seem to like the old mail format better http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (audinut!$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audinut!$* »_I started at Audifans specifically the V8 list. I however like this format much better. The topic was brought up on the V8 list (converting over to Tex) but some of the core group seem to like the old mail format better http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .

I'm with you. I started on Audifans too, and like yourself prefer the Vortex format. 
Not that Audifans is bad, they are a excellent source of info. The Tex just seems more user friendly. 
I have been on Audiworld too, and while I find the people to be as nice as on the Tex, I do not prefer the threaded format they use. 
Anyhow, that's my $0.02
J. Lyons


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (84cgtturbo)*

A Hybrid Audi forum for swaps such as my 20vT swap into my coupe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IqDOU (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

Do a 4/5cylinder forum and 5cylinder turbo forum.


----------



## v b chil-n (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (IqDOU)*

this side of vortex doesn't move fast enough to ad new topics


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (audinut!$)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audinut!$* »_I started at Audifans specifically the V8 list. I however like this format much better. The topic was brought up on the V8 list (converting over to Tex) but some of the core group seem to like the old mail format better http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .

You know, I started out on the Audifans list. It's too bad there isn't a good system that also does a listserv with the data. Too me, that'd be the ultimate, but unfortunately there's not and the trend has seemed to move toward discussion forums anyway.
At one time I was on Audifans, Corrado-l, and the GTIVR6-l. I actually met Jamie Vondruska on that list just before we started this site. He set it up online and for some reason asked me and I guess some others on the list what we thought of it. Back then it had no content or forums, but it looked awesome so I pushed to help get involved in building it out. There's some useless knowledge for ya.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

Truth be known, I kind of stumbled across this section of the Vortex by chance..
I originally joined the Vortex in order to post my Corrado parts for sale.
I had no idea that there was an Audi section within the Vortex itself at first.
This forum does have a better user friendly means than AW, and isn't soo hard- core technical as Audi fans.com


----------



## val1s (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Sepp)*

I spend most of my time on 'tex in the b3/b4 passat forums, And I like that everyone in that for has a car that is very similar to mine, I read alot more posts, because someday I might have the same problem / question. What is also nice is you can search, just that forum, big plus, especially with the amount of parts that are common to all cars "heater core" for example. This way you can bring back old threads and not keep repeating (although headlights always seems to have a new thread) and add to that discussion, making it more valueable for people to search in the future. Also if I have a question that cannot be answered on my usual forum, if it is engine related I can always go to the 12v vr6 forum, for a almost whole different group of people. 
So keep the general discussion forum for the "ooooo check out the new mid-engine TT" sort of threads, and make more historic audi forums (tend to have more problems with their age / people looking for home-remidies etc.) Although we're all the VAG community, I'll give a thumbs up while driving more often to a b4 passat driver than any-other model. In the same light, I'm more likely to post to keep a discussion going if it something that I want to know, have similar issues for our model, which would get overshadowed by bling-bling general VW discussions (is that a hopser?) . It doesnt matter how slow a Audi 4k forum would be, if the info you need is there right up top without scanning through page after page of the general audi discussion. 
Hope this helps,
Val1s
p.s. You could make a s-cars forum and name it "all go and no show"








Edit: In short More forums, more sence of close community, more helpfull, more traffic


_Modified by val1s at 8:58 PM 10-28-2003_


----------



## johnvr (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

how about ur quattro, and audi coupe forums


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (johnvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnvr* »_how about ur quattro, and audi coupe forums

I think the cars deserve exclusivity, but if we break it down that specifically, then we'd probably couple them with the 4K cars just to keep traffic at a minimum. I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## JoeFriday (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

I strongly feel that we need a "Women Who Drive (or just plain like) Audis Gallery"
I bet that would get a LOT of traffic... mostly by guys.. LOL


----------



## A2DubNut (Feb 1, 2002)

I think a 4000/coupe/urq forum'd be perrfect....I'm in general all the time, b/c there's nothing specific to 4000/coupe/urq.
If you build it...they will come....


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (A2DubNut)*

I don't know about that...after all the majority of the people in this forum have typ81/85/89 cars which are fairly similar and share a lot of technical details. They are too closely related to split them up, IMO.


----------



## johnvr (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I think the cars deserve exclusivity, but if we break it down that specifically, then we'd probably couple them with the 4K cars just to keep traffic at a minimum. I don't know. What do you think?
 you can couple them up with S1 and S2 or even make a 20v/20v turbo forum for the 5 cyl


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (johnvr)*

why not just call it "Classic audi's" or something like that.. Basically there is a break from the a4 and the 90s.. Just call it there.
Just like the Golf II forum or the Golf I
B4 platform and below Audi simple enough.
Or the pre 1.8T era... etc...


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (livi)*

I think we already have that. Its called "General Audi Discussions".


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Haiku Master)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Haiku Master* »_I think we already have that. Its called "General Audi Discussions". 

Yeah that's my thinking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Seems most of the owners here have the classics.


----------



## johnvr (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Silly_me)*

they are trying to make the forums better here and you guys seem to not want it. you keep saying oh it is good enough and stuff. why fight improvement promote it


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (johnvr)*

Hi johnvr. This is what I see happening. The administrators want to change the General Audi Discussion forum. So they come to the General Audi Discussion forum and ask the users of the forum what they think of the idea. So far, most people who use this forum want to keep it the same. Are you a regular user of the GAD Forum? Judging from your 6 posts, probably not. 
This is a somewhat obscure quote (and I might have a few mistakes)
"Let us redefine progress to mean that just because we _can_ do a thing it does not mean that we must do this thing" anyway I think I wasn't perfect there but the idea is still the same








I'm going to stand by my position. I don't think there is enough traffic for any of the particular models represented here to merit additional forums. However, if they are dead-set on the split, 80/90/CQ/Cabrio and 4k/4kq/CGT/Ur-Q would be a good forum.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Haiku Master)*

There is this lovely thing called audiworld btw.
If it was split up for a purpose, like "the audi engine turbo swap" Then I would consider things different. 
But I look at it this way.. if you split it up into 4k, and 80 etc.. my lazy ass won't be doing a bunch of clicking.
It's bad enough I am on 3 email list, 4 audi forums.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (livi)*

AudiWorld is a bad word around here, Vortex Media and AudiWorld are competators. They tried to work out a deal but were unsuccessful. And most people here seem to hate the AW format...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_AudiWorld is a bad word around here, Vortex Media and AudiWorld are competators. They tried to work out a deal but were unsuccessful. And most people here seem to hate the AW format...

Just to clarify, I have no beef with Audiworld. Audiworld is a great site, but I'm not a fan of their forum software (just as some of their readers aren't fans of ours), so I just figure there is always room for an alternative.


----------



## johnvr (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (Haiku Master)*

Haiku Master you are right i have only made 7 posts with this user name. I had problems signing on due to a change in my email address. So i started from scratch with a new one. I am a regular user on the VW side of Votex and and I wanted some Audi info because i wanted to purchase an Audi. It was difficult to find usefull info because there is no traffic and because there is less organization then the VW side. As you can see if i wanted to know about a specific motor or chassis i can. Now i am not saying the Audi forum has to be like the VW forum but lets say traffic does pick up all the info you have here now is going to get even more general and less specific. i was just hoping such a resoursefull site like this could improve it audi side but it seems no one likes a little change. keep it how ever you want it. hope you can find something easier then I can here. Have fun


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? ([email protected])*

I don't think we need more forums, just an AUDI specific front-page.
I like this forum software much better than audiworld, however, I never think to post here. I hate their software so much, I might post twice a year... But the community is already established, so there's better reading.. If only Audiworld were sucked into the Vortex media group....
Otherwise.. 4Rings.com ?


----------



## PsyberVW (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: If We Were To Add More Audi Forums? (PsyberVW)*

back on topic a little bit, if you look back into what the vortex was before, here is the way I see it needing to be:
to start with, a little more general. this way we keep the community closer knit. For instance, you might find information about the 1.8 or the .2, etc, in the same forum. This will keep the "main" forum busier - more traffic. Then, as traffic increases, start branching out the more specific forums. Each time you do this, the main forum is going to lose some traffic, and you're going to have a newer, smaller forum. 
dunno if that makes sense, but let's consider the infamous "off-topic" forum. it was busy and had its own community established. Once it got large enough, they were able to branch it into seperate more specific forums. Enough members participated in the "main" forum, that when it split, most of the smaller forums prospered as well.
But starting the other way around makes it more difficult and easier to get lost. I come here whenever I think of it, because the traffic is so slow. So as a moderator, it's better to make your forums look busier (less forums / per user == more crowded) to keep your traffic rates higher. Then as your needs dictate, start branching off.. At this point, it seems there are more forums than neccessary for this group.


----------

